# RAS Async Adapter 5.0.2175.1[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## arshia (May 7, 2008)

I have installed XP on my new machine, but it doesn't recognize the Network adaptor.
I am looking for RAS Async Adapter 5.0.2175.1 driver which hopefully fix the problem. I already tried soft32.com and intel.com and windows update website but no luck. 

Can some one help me?
Thank you.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.drivers-software-download.org/ras-async-adapter-5021751/


----------

